# Stable blanket or Turn out blanket?



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, I was reading the differences between the two. But my question is which would be better for my horses? They are outside all day and we live in Minnesota (Cold, wet winters) So which one do you think is better for winter? *Or any other suggestions*


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

turnout is ment for turnout situations, stable is ment for stall use. Go to the tack shop and look at them. The stable blankets are usually less expensive as they arent made out of heavy duty material and arent waterproof and lighter. Turnout blankets are ment to stand up to horses playing out in the field and getting dirty. What like to do is get a turnout sheet and put that over a stable blanket. When the horse is stalled take the sheet off, when the horse is going out have it put back on.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Well if they were turned out all the time wouldnt a turn out blanket work out best? I know nothing about blankets but the names of the two seem to say: stable blanket for stable, turn out for turn out.  But i could be wrong and misinterpreting things.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

If your horse is out all the time, or they dont change blankets a turnout is best. 

I love saxon brand. its inexpensive and durable. dont wash your blankets in the wash, unless you rewaterproof them, which is best do get done professionally. I just hose them off a few times inside and out.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

If they are out all the time they need a turnout blanket. If they are inside they need a stable blanket.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

youll want a turnout blanket.
and youll want to choose which weight you want
they come in light weight (sheet), medium and heavy
id recomend a medium because its not overly warm, but you can always layer blanket liners under, like fleece sheets to make them warmer, thats what i do


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, that makes sense. I was just also wondering do most of them come water proof, and if not how do I do that? (Like who would waterproof blankets *Like what sillybunny was saying*)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

paintluver said:


> I was just also wondering do most of them come water proof, and if not how do I do that? (Like who would waterproof blankets *Like what sillybunny was saying*)


Turnouts are generally water proof, but make sure it says that and not just water resistant.

I know it gets mighty cold in MN, but also consider the weight (light/medium/heavy) carefully. Assuming your horse is not clipped, with any blanket you'll need to make sure you take it off whenever it's 'warm' since horses can quickly become over heated with blankets. For horses with a good winter coat, many folks will use water proof turnout sheets instead of blankets to protect from the water and wind, which chills them the most, and they can generally be left on all the time.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

WEll Romeo has a nice coat, but when he is wet he gets miserable. And Demi has a pretty good coat, it is a lot less thick than Romeo's (But he gets a crazy thick one!) 
Maybe I will get him a waterproof stable blanket? And Demi a turn out blanket or something?


----------



## KristinJ (Dec 24, 2009)

Get both of your horses waterproof turnout sheets. If you are worrying about the cold get a stable blanket in medium weight. You can put in UNDER the waterproof sheets. 

Stable blankets are NOT waterproof/resistant. If you want to use them you must put a waterproof sheet over.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I also sprayed all my turnout blankets with Scotchguard to add some extra protection against wet weather.


----------

